# Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion



## Icetii (16. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion


----------



## Chroom (16. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich den Grinser vom Cruise schon sehe wird mir schlecht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2019)

Kommt zwar etwas spät der Nachfolger, aber ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Grinser vom Cruise schon sehe wird mir schlecht.



Bin auch kein Fan (mehr) von Tom Cruise, seit ich Bescheid weiss über seine Involvierung mit Scientology (sein Stern liegt auf dem Walk of Fame in Hollywood übrigens gleich vor dem (gross angeschriebenen) Sitz von Scientology...), aber er hat in seiner Karriere einige wirklich gute Filme gemacht - und Top Gun gehört bei mir nun definitiv zu den Klassikern meiner Jugend.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich trotzdem jemanden schmerzlich vermisst im Trailer: Val Kilmer. In allen Bildern die in einer Google Suche nach ihm für das Jahr 2019 auftauchen, wirkt er äusserst aufgedunsen. Daher lautet die Frage: Wird er so auch im Film erscheinen oder kriegen wir einen dünnen Iceman zu sehen? Und wenn einen dünnen: Abspeckkur oder digital überarbeitet?


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Fan (mehr) von Tom Cruise, seit ich Bescheid weiss über seine Involvierung mit Scientology (sein Stern liegt auf dem Walk of Fame in Hollywood übrigens gleich vor dem (gross angeschriebenen) Sitz von Scientology...), ...



Aber ohne Hintergedanken magst du die Filme?
Da muss man dann halt differenzieren können.
Ich denke zum Beispiel nicht, dass ich mir nie mehr alte Filme mit Spacey anschauen. 
Dafür sind zu viele gute Klassiker darunter.

Ich mag die MI-Reihe sehr. Und auch Oblivion finde ich ein gelungener Sci-Fi-Streifen. Edge of Tomorrow fand ich ebenfalls sehr unterhaltsam.
Und in Tropic Thunder:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srH94OR1TbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist es egal wie Cruise privat tickt (ja Scientology ist scheiße) wenn ich mir Filme anschaue wo er eine Rolle spielt, das sind für mich 2 unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber ohne Hintergedanken magst du die Filme?
> Da muss man dann halt differenzieren können.
> Ich denke zum Beispiel nicht, dass ich mir nie mehr alte Filme mit Spacey anschauen.
> Dafür sind zu viele gute Klassiker darunter.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, ich bin da zwiegespalten... ja (einige, auch nicht alle) Filme von Cruise, Spacey oder auch Polanski mag ich durchaus - aber durch das Schauen dieser Filme unterstützt man ja quasi die entsprechenden Personen, entweder direkt (indem man eben beispielsweise ins Kino geht und der entsprechende Schauspieler ev. an den Einnahmen beteiligt ist, auf jeden Fall aber weil er für die Rolle ein Gehalt kassiert hat) oder indirekt (wenn der Film beispielsweise im Free-TV läuft). 

Dadurch lautet die Message ja eigentlich: Es ist mir völlig egal, was du abseits vom Film für Schweinereien getrieben hast/treibst, Hauptsache Du spielst gut. 

Ist eben dann doch ein wenig... respektlos gegenüber den Opfern dieser Leute. Klar, (auch) ich bin der Meinung, dass jemand der für seine Verbrechen vor dem Gesetz bezahlt hat (Beispiel Sniper oder Tim Allen, die für ihre mehr oder minder schweren Straftaten gesessen haben) seine "Schuld" gegenüber der Allgemeinheit abgegolten hat und auf jeden Fall eine zweite Chance verdient. Aber um bei Cruise zu bleiben: Durch sein Aushängeschild-Status bei Scientology tut er vom gesetzlichen Standpunkt aus gesehen nichts illegales - trotzdem trägt er dazu bei, dass andere Leute nicht zuletzt seinetwegen in die Fänge einer durch und durch moralisch verwerflichen Organisation geraten. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin in dieser Sache zwiegespalten...


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2019)

Dann müsste ich mich mit allen Schauspielern mal privat treffen und ihre dunklen Geheimnisse anvertrauen lassen (was sie nie machen würden). Und erst dann nen Film anschauen. Bei Cruise kommt ja noch dazu, dass er nix verbotenes macht und keine (?) Anklagen bekam. 
Da ist ja ein Mel Gibson schon derber. Aber Leathel Weapon geb ich mir immer mal wieder.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> aber durch das Schauen dieser Filme unterstützt man ja quasi die entsprechenden Personen, entweder direkt (indem man eben beispielsweise ins Kino geht und der entsprechende Schauspieler ev. an den Einnahmen beteiligt ist, auf jeden Fall aber weil er für die Rolle ein Gehalt kassiert hat) oder indirekt (wenn der Film beispielsweise im Free-TV läuft)


Du unterstützt aber ja nicht nur den einen, den du evtl nich leiden kannst, sondern auch noch hunderte anderer fleißiger Menschen, die an so einer Produktion mitwirken. 
Schon seltsam, dass bei Cruise immer das Scientology Fass aufgemacht wird (auch nach so langer zeit noch), bei anderen wie Travolta oder Will Smith aber nicht, die aber ebenfalls Mitglieder sind. Ich hab aber eh nicht viel Mitleid übrig für Leute, die Sekten auf den Leim gehen. Ich mag nicht mal normale Religionen.
Wie auch immer. Ich mag Cruise. Der Mann hat Mumm, in seinem Alter noch am Burj Kalifa herumzuklettern, und nimmt sich geradezu verschwenderisch viel Zeit für seine Fans. Das heisst jetzt nicht, dass ich ein riesen Fan von *ihm* bin, aber der großteil seiner Filme mag ich halt einfach. Und Edge of Tomorrow war besonders geil, den Film mochten sogar Leute, die Cruise *nicht* mochten, weil er in der ersten halben Stunde des Films quasi nonstop auf die fresse kriegt^^


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Du unterstützt aber ja nicht nur den einen, den du evtl nich leiden kannst, sondern auch noch hunderte anderer fleißiger Menschen, die an so einer Produktion mitwirken.



Schon, trotzdem bleibt der fahle Beigeschmack... 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, dass bei Cruise immer das Scientology Fass aufgemacht wird (auch nach so langer zeit noch), bei anderen wie Travolta oder Will Smith aber nicht, die aber ebenfalls Mitglieder sind.



Bei John Travolta ist mein Zwiespalt ebenso vorhanden, und der mit Will Smith ist gemäss folgendem Artikel Fake News



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab aber eh nicht viel Mitleid übrig für Leute, die Sekten auf den Leim gehen. Ich mag nicht mal normale Religionen.



Ja zum Zweiten Satz und beim ersten gebe ich Dir sicherlich recht, dass man Eigenverantwortung voraussetzen darf - trotzdem sind und bleiben Leute, die solche Konstrukte wie Scientology aufziehen/betreiben, kurz gesagt, Arschlöcher.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Ich mag Cruise. Der Mann hat Mumm, in seinem Alter noch am Burj Kalifa herumzuklettern, und nimmt sich geradezu verschwenderisch viel Zeit für seine Fans. Das heisst jetzt nicht, dass ich ein riesen Fan von *ihm* bin, aber der großteil seiner Filme mag ich halt einfach. Und Edge of Tomorrow war besonders geil, den Film mochten sogar Leute, die Cruise *nicht* mochten, weil er in der ersten halben Stunde des Films quasi nonstop auf die fresse kriegt^^



Ja, Edge of Tomorrow fand ich eben auch genau deswegen so geil: Weil Tom permanent auf die Fresse kriegte. Und wie gesagt, ich bin und bleibe diesbezüglich - trotz aller anderen Qualitäten die Cruise haben mag - zwiegespalten.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bei John Travolta ist mein Zwiespalt ebenso vorhanden, und der mit Will Smith ist gemäss folgendem Artikel Fake News


Also den Zusammenhang zwischen NCIS und Will smith musst Du mir dann aber doch noch erklären 
(auflinkklick)

// Ok... wir sind damit wieder bei der Navy... Topgun... Cruise.
Circle of life


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also den Zusammenhang zwischen NCIS und Will smith musst Du mir dann aber doch noch erklären
> (auflinkklick)
> 
> // Ok... wir sind damit wieder bei der Navy... Topgun... Cruise.
> Circle of life



Bitte um Verzeihung, habe den Link nun korrigiert.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2019)

Aber auch da ists mir ziemlich egal, ob er drin ist drin war, ein strenggläubiger Christ, Moslem oder Hindu ist.
Das alles entschuldigt After Earth noch lange nicht


----------



## Banana-GO (21. Dezember 2019)

Ob Kelly McGillis immer noch so sexy ist? Ich hätte sie jedenfalls wieder besetzt.


----------

